# moto monster lift questions



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

will i need to lift to run 30in motor monster
i have a 09 brute 750


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Probly a 2 inch.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

agreed


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

A 2in lift and heat the floorboards I have em now


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

How do they Hold up? Seen one post about them. Not many people run them I guess.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

I ride with a guy that has them on his 800 can am and has done nothing but break stuff since getting them, that being said i'm sure if he was easier on the throttle he wouldn't of had so may problems.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i love mine havent had no complaints at all holding up great


----------



## FuzzyD (Mar 1, 2012)

I have em on my can am so far so good. I havent brole ntn as of yet(knock on wood) lol. I put a bind on it over tha weekend and everything seems to be holdin up fine. I say this noe but when i back it out tha shed ill pop an axle lol.


----------

